# Sick guinea pig, new hedgehog



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

So my husband bought a guinea pig at PetSmart almost two weeks ago. (I know, I know.) And now he has a URI. (Again, I know.) I'm taking him to the vet in about half an hour. We're supposed to go pick up Gertie on Saturday. I'm wondering what kind of risk she'll be at, since he's sick. Obviously they're not sharing a cage, but are these things airborne? What, if anything, should I do to make sure she's protected?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

All new pets should be quarentened for at least 4 weeks from any other pets. I would keep them in separate rooms and make sure to handle the guinea pig after the hedgehog as to not transfer anything from the guinea pig to the hedgie.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

nikki said:


> All new pets should be quarentened for at least 4 weeks from any other pets. I would keep them in separate rooms and make sure to handle the guinea pig after the hedgehog as to not transfer anything from the guinea pig to the hedgie.


Thanks!


----------

